# WLAN Verstärken?



## Vordack (25. September 2015)

*WLAN Verstärken?*

Moin Mädels,

mein Vater hat WLAN. Es reicht aber nicht bis ins Schlafzimmer (ca. 5 Meter zu wenig). Er benötigt es bis Freitag im Schlafzimmer. Ein Kabel ist ausgeschlossen. 

Ich bitte euch um Ratschläge.

Vielen Dank,

Jan


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> mein Vater hat WLAN. Es reicht aber nicht bis ins Schlafzimmer (ca. 5 Meter zu wenig). Er benötigt es bis Freitag im Schlafzimmer. Ein Kabel ist ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



dlan oder halt ein repeater.


----------



## Vordack (25. September 2015)

Das einfachste, es wäre nett wenn Du mir einfach nen Amazon Link posten würdest. Mein Dad hat ganz normales WLAN. Es muss wie gesagt Freitag funktionierten und es muss einfach sein 

Danke.

Ich würd ja selber suchen, aber ich kenne mich mit WLAN gar nicht aus (surfe selbst mit Kabel).


----------



## Loosa (25. September 2015)

Ganz normale Extender wären ein Möglichkeit. Einfach auf halbem Weg in eine Steckdose packen.

Wenn gerade mal 5m fehlen und es schnell gehen soll, dann such doch mal nach "wifi extension aluminum"
Mit Aludose oder -folie kann man sich eine Art Parabolspiegel um die Antenne basteln und das Signal zielgerichtet verstärken. Pringles-Dose soll auch gehen.

Use an Aluminum Can as a Wi-Fi Extender
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=3&v=sUTT8wdN_VA


----------



## Loosa (25. September 2015)

Sowas wäre ein Repeater bei Amazon:
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 310: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

edit: wobei mir "Einrichten per WPS" nichts sagt. Ich glaube mein Router daheim wäre zu alt dafür


Ähm, heute ist Freitag. Hoffe ich. 
Also vielleicht doch besser basteln?


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

WLan Per Stromleitung.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WPA...7?ie=UTF8&qid=1443171243&sr=8-7&keywords=dlan

die selben dinger hab ich bei meine eltern installiert. ist kinderleicht. und funktioniert einwandfrei. 
steckdosen wird dein vater ja wohl in beiden räumen haben.


----------



## Vordack (25. September 2015)

Vielen Dank Loosa, er wird Montag bei meinem Dad angeliefert 

edit: Danke an alle die nach Loosa gepostet haben, ich hab Loosas Teil bestellt bevor ich eure Posts gelesen hatte


----------



## Batze (25. September 2015)

Dann viel Erfolg und guten Empfang.


----------



## sanita (25. Oktober 2015)

ich hatte lange Zeit mit dem selben Problem zu kämpfen und habe mir ebenfalls AVM Fritz - WLAN Repeater 310 bestellt, nicht nur das der Empfang jetzt besser ist, sondern ich habe das Gefühl, es hat sich auch stabilisiert.


----------

